# Where are the K6 dll files?



## Tod (Sep 13, 2019)

I got K6 a while ago and I'm now wanting to use it in my daw, but I can't find the dll files. I did find the K6 folder in the Native Instruments folder (program files/Native Instruments/kontakt), it was simply listed as "Kontakt", not "Kontakt 6", but there were no dll files there. Nor were they in the "Users/Owner/My Documents/Native Instruments" folder.

Any body know where I can find the K6 dll files?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 13, 2019)

C:/Program Files/Native Instruments/VST Plugins 64 bits/Kontakt.dll

They are not in the Kontakt folder.


----------



## Tod (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Robo, but I don't have a folder called VST Plugins 64 bits in my Native Instruments folder.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 13, 2019)

You should also have a "VST Plugins 32 bits" folder next to it. That way of handeling ddl files was introduced with Kontakt 5 I think.


----------



## Tod (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks again Robo, but neither of those folders are in my Native Instruments folder which is in the "C:/Program Files". I don't think I've seen either of those two folders, the 32 or 64bit, in the Native Instruments folder.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 13, 2019)

If you installed it via Native Access, then the Preferences/Settings page should tell you where the VST DLL files we're sent (it's user definable on Win).


----------



## Tod (Sep 13, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> If you installed it via Native Access, then the Preferences/Settings page should tell you where the VST DLL files we're sent (it's user definable on Win).



Thanks j_kranz, I've got Native Access open right now, but I don't see anything referring to "Preferences/Settings"? 

should it show up with Native Access open?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 13, 2019)

In your Kontak folder, if you click the Kontakt application, is it launching in stand alone mode?... Just to check if the dll is somewhere on your drive, or if it's missing.


----------



## Tod (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, I do have the stand-a-lone and have had that all along.

If I click on Kontakt 6 in the Native access-Installed products, a sidebar pops up showing "Product Description" and "Installation Path" where it shows the VST64 location to be in my VST1 folder where most of my other 64bit dll files are. But I've searched for them and they aren't there.

Is there a way to down load a new set of dll files?


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 13, 2019)

Preferences should be in the same menu as log in (the little person icon)... I’m on Mac so I’m not sure if thats the actual name. Same menu as the install locations etc. if u need, you can reinstall kontakt 6 from the “installed items” menu too, which will give you new dll’s (again they’ll be sent to the folder specified in the setting menu of Native Access).


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> Preferences should be in the same menu as log in (the little person icon)... I’m on Mac so I’m not sure if thats the actual name. Same menu as the install locations etc.



Thanks much j_kranz, I'll see if I can find it.



> if u need, you can reinstall kontakt 6 from the “installed items” menu too, which will give you new dll’s (again they’ll be sent to the folder specified in the setting menu of Native Access).



Yeah, in my situation I think this might be the best thing to do.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 14, 2019)

If you still have any troubles, check this page, it walks through the whole thing:









How to Change the Install Locations in Native Access


Important: This article shows how to change the install locations in Native Access for future installations. If you want to move an already installed NI product to a different location, please read...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

Okay, just so you know, I reinstalled and everythings good. 😁


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> If you still have any troubles, check this page, it walks through the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again thank you j_kranz, the way I've got my DAW and Kontakt set up, that's exactly what I need to do. Ha ha, you must have read my mind.


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

Also, in case you're interested, I managed to move K6 to my desired directory.

Does anyone know if there is a manual for Native Access.

Thanks again guys,


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 14, 2019)

Glad to hear you got it sorted! I don't believe there is a manual for NA, but there's numerous pages about it in the NI knowledgebase that might be helpful.


----------



## Tod (Sep 14, 2019)

Okay, I assume the NI knowledgebase something that's on their website?


----------

